# Bored at work project



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

This is what ive been doing for 4 hours. Its gonna hold 23 pipes. Made it out of oak. Just need to put the spindles between the 2 levels.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Super nice........ I need to come work with you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool looks good, show us when you get the pegs in, I bet it was a pain lining up the holes.


----------



## spsurfin (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks real nice... I'm curious--why did you go with a through hole instead of the traditional scoop on the base? My first thougt was you were going to do a plug for color contrast.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

spsurfin said:


> Looks real nice... I'm curious--why did you go with a through hole instead of the traditional scoop on the base? My first thougt was you were going to do a plug for color contrast.


In a nutshell......didnt have a way to do a nice looking scoop here. I thought about using a spade bit and boring half way down but that would look crappy. Ive seen a few other stands like this so i rolled with it.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Almost done.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow !
Great Job .


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

hope it works.....im a little concerned about the stem holes being too small and not having enough height to get the pipes in......ive got 4" between levels.


----------



## spsurfin (Oct 26, 2009)

slyder said:


> In a nutshell......didnt have a way to do a nice looking scoop here. I thought about using a spade bit and boring half way down but that would look crappy. Ive seen a few other stands like this so i rolled with it.


Ok...That makes sense. I'm not 100% sure, so take this with a grain (get it LOL) of salt. I think if you use a round over bit in your plunge router and double cut with a offset, you can get the nice scoop effect.

Hmmm Time to do a little research :dunno:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow slyder, never thought i would say this to you.

NICE RACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ive been gettin alot of comments!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be getting a lot of comments. you have quite an impressive rack!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

cp478 said:


> You should be getting a lot of comments. you have quite an impressive rack!


:roll: Hilarious!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok so it works.....but bent pipes you have to turn to get in and the straight stems on the top rack is almost impossible


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

So i made some modifications so i dont have to say a curse word everytime i pull out a pipe!! Its goin in the basement store room with all the tobacco products anyhow.


----------



## spsurfin (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks real nice :smoke:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No kidding! Your 'remodel' has turned it into a very distinctive rack!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Neat design


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Been tracking this progress. Looks fantastic. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

are you hiring?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Koby:thumb: :clap2:


.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you going to add a lacquer finish or leave it as it is?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent work! Are ya ready to take orders? opcorn:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Stained it last night and gonna put a satin clear on it tonight. Ill think about maybe making a few more.....probably change the design if i do


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

slyder said:


> Stained it last night and gonna put a satin clear on it tonight. Ill think about maybe making a few more.....probably change the design if i do


I want to buy one if you do make more! Looks good.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

and here it is perched ontop of a humidor cause my store room is a mess!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks Great


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice!


----------

